# First effert Stuart Turner S50



## max corrigan (Oct 8, 2008)

This is my first effort aStuart Turner S50 mill enginei nearly fell off the stool first time it went with air! but to my mind you cannot beat steam
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





before i threw the paint on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is not high gloss its oil

hope this works ???
Regards Max................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 inside the stuart boiler bought second hand on ebay


----------



## rake60 (Oct 8, 2008)

All grins here Max!

Congrats!

Rick


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 8, 2008)

way to go max :bow: :bow: :bow:

you are right one can't beat steam..

chuck


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 9, 2008)

Chuck and Rick thanks for your replies regarding steaming models the big letdown at most exibitions is just that most of the models other than locos are running on air,i realise to run on steam would be arkward or impossible indoors, but it puts superbly engineered models into the realms of almost museum pieces ie lifeless! inaninate objects this also applies in my view fwiw ic engines 
Better shut up i could ramble on for ever!!
Regards Max.......... 

PS when i said i nearly fell of the stool when the engine ran it was on air, it ran on steam also but not for long it just got slower and slower almost siezed had to take piston down a shade :-[ steam is a different kettle of fish definetly!!!!


----------



## tel (Oct 9, 2008)

Lookin' good Max! That first run is always a buzz, no matter how many engines you build.

Indoor steaming can be done, but you almost certainly need to fire on propane. Here's my Son In Law at the controls of some of my stuff while I take a well earned break.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v332/laneranger/engineering/3ebadc7b.jpg[/img]]


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 9, 2008)

Tell thanks for comment i see you are into stationary gear also, i got nothing against loco men (i don't mean mad) love their work, but i could'nt see myself chugging aroung on one,(loco men please don't take this personally i don't mean it that way) traction engines now that's different!! 
Regards Max.............


----------



## Maryak (Oct 9, 2008)

Tel and Max,

Great work both of you :bow: :bow: - one each ;D

Regards
Bob


----------



## gbritnell (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice work on the S50 Max. I too love steam and have been building them for many years. I used to go to shows and run some of my stationary engines and my 1 inch Case traction engine on steam but with having all those hot and steamy bits so close to the spectators you have to be on guard every minute. It gets to the point where it's more work than fun so now I run on air. At least this way I can talk with people about the engines and construction and not have to be watching water levels and pressures.
gbritnell


----------



## SignalFailure (Oct 9, 2008)

'Ere Tel what's with letting the nippers have all the fun?

And what's that twin lurking at bottom left?

Paul.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 9, 2008)

Max, that is a nice set up! Very nice indeed!

Tel, yours isn't a slouch, either!


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone for kind replies and encouragement it really spurs me on! looking to build a twin now don't know which one but it won't be a wobbler 

Tel you got a great set-up there (makes mine look a bit mickey mouse) but i'll get there!
it looks as though all your engines 3-4? are all hooked up to the big boiler is that so?
another thing i noticed is the feed pipe from the boiler is lagged what do you use for lagging? as mine spits a lot of water from the exhaust maybe the lagging would help,
i also found by useing a tempory heavier fly wheel, it ran a lot better, not so much of the knocking you can hear in the vid,the original fly wheel (the one shown) i made the mistake of trying to tart it up a bit! ie skinny spokes etc. now i think it is too light! so i'll make the tempory one more exceptable and use that
Regards Max...........


----------

